# flower horn teeth!!!



## aquaboy (Jul 2, 2008)

im new to this forum. well i have a 8" flower horn and what i think is strange with my fish is that it does not have any teeth! :roll: (perhaps very tiny ones, almost invisible). is this normal?? :-? kz i have seen many much smaller specimens with sharp visible teeth! is my flower horn different from others?? is there a chance that my flower horn can have teeth in the future?? i would really love to see that! sory for all these questions!! any help will be greatly appreciated!! thanks!!


----------



## oscarlover43055 (Jun 7, 2008)

Lets get some pictures of him...


----------



## Nathan43 (Jul 9, 2007)

Be thankful for that


----------



## aquaboy (Jul 2, 2008)

oscarlover43055 said:


> Lets get some pictures of him...


how to post a picture on this forum??


----------



## oscarlover43055 (Jun 7, 2008)

image hosting sites. Try tinypic.com


----------



## lil mama (Nov 24, 2007)

My male FH is smaller and younger than my female FH and his teeth are bigger than hers. I don't know if this holds true with all FHs but yours might be female. Any ways I'd like to see a pic too.


----------



## heylady (Oct 14, 2004)

My FH is a female and I can't easily see her teeth either. If I get up real, real close and get her to kinda open her mouth I can see tiny teeth - which I am grateful that she doesn't have a mouth full of big teeth as I really don't need another fish to make me bleed!! :lol:

....photobucket is another good site to host pics on....


----------



## lil mama (Nov 24, 2007)

Who bites you and makes you bleed? :lol: Is it your Texas?


----------



## Blu-ray (Apr 28, 2008)

well this thread needs some FH teeth! 



















unfortunately I had to get rid of him some days ago due to lack of space :roll:


----------



## aquaboy (Jul 2, 2008)

nyc FH n nyc teeth 2!! :thumb: ok im gng to post some pics of my FH but i fink on a new topic (gna be easier for me)


----------



## Blu-ray (Apr 28, 2008)

Thanks and sorry I shouldn't have post my pics in your thread.


----------



## heylady (Oct 14, 2004)

Excellent photos Blu-ray!! :thumb: I don't think anybody minds that you posted the pics, I know I don't!!   



> Who bites you and makes you bleed? :lol: Is it your Texas?


No :lol: he's a wuss! No, my blood parrot bites me and the lunare wrasse bites me too (SW). The worst bite though was from a (SW) picasso trigger I had. He didn't just draw blood he took out hunks!!!


----------



## aquaboy (Jul 2, 2008)

Blu-ray said:


> Thanks and sorry I shouldn't have post my pics in your thread.


hey man no need to apologise!! im rly hap wiv zse pics! rather i wna thank you kz u helped me!! and btw ur FH rly nice!! cheers!!! :thumb:


----------



## lil mama (Nov 24, 2007)

Yes, sweet FH Blu-ray. What kind is he? I love the yellow coloring. 
Heylady, wow taking chunks!!!!! Fedor bit my husband on the arm the other day and drew blood I thought that was pretty bad. But chunks   WOW!
I saw your pics in the other thread aquaboy awesome FH....very nice!


----------



## Blu-ray (Apr 28, 2008)

ok, Thanks, I will try to post some pics in your threads :lol:

I saw your FH aquaboy, its very cute.

about the kind, I don't know what was mine, just a zhen zhu I think, don't know the details! I kept it for 6 months and sold it some days ago because the tank was not big enough :roll: he was near 8" long.


----------

